# Under Chin anchor explained



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and hope to get some advice. I have been shooting a recurve bow for about two and a half months now. I started with a Samick Sage Riser with Journey limbs and just bought an Olympic Style recurve bow. So far I have anchored at the corner of my mouth but would now like to learn the proper under chin anchor. I googled and watched videos but can't seem to find a proper explanation of how the under chin anchor works. Where my fingers are supposed to be, where the contact is supposed to be, etc.

If anybody could point me to one or a number of good resources I would highly appreciate that.

Thanks a lot and best,
Martin


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Try the FITA forum, this one is for compound.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are not going to use sights then stay with what works, as anchoring to the side of the face is more stable. Under chin method is normally used when using sights.

Concerning method, it varies per the archer. The big key is consistency. Can you consistently anchor in the exact same place.

Since you are starting to get into archery and perhaps Olympic recurve I would recommend to up to get the book "Simple Art of Winning" by Rick McKinney. The best book for beginning OR shooters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

when shooting a recurve bow or even a finger shooter with sights for hunting is cup your hand to the back of your chin with index finger on eye tooth that makes a good solid anchor


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I use an old AAE Cavalier finger tab with a shelf. The shelf aides in a repeatable anchor, as does resting the string against the tip of my nose.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Get a coach. Trying to explain it won't go very far without some hands-on assistance.

For videos, watch the world cup, Olympics, Vegas-- plenty of video to go through. You'll simply have to FF and step through the video.

I shoot low anchor...you can quite easily learn low anchor (under chin- actually along/under law bone) for everything. I used to shoot corner of mouth but when I started Olympic style shooting I just kept with that one anchor style (compound too). Having a shelf helps but it's not necessary...if you get one, expect it to take time to get comfortable with. 

watch some coach Kim video's
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjcSBOpcYtE&list=PLa0vS9QJbPlDUDSLK55u4yKKSYqGL-NEt&index=6


----------

